

4chan/g/ User Buys A $200,000 Lamborghini Using Bitcoin - pearjuice
http://www.businessinsider.com/a-4chan-user-bought-a-200000-lamborghini-using-bitcoin-2013-12/

======
Spittie
Threads:
[https://boards.4chan.org/g/res/38927376](https://boards.4chan.org/g/res/38927376)
(Archive:
[https://rbt.asia/g/thread/38927376](https://rbt.asia/g/thread/38927376))

[https://boards.4chan.org/o/res/9418075](https://boards.4chan.org/o/res/9418075)

